# Der Capitano hört auf.



## tommie3 (2 Okt. 2012)

Michael Ballack beendet seine aktive Karriere!
Dies gab sein Anwalt bekannt
Schöne Rente Capitano!.


----------



## MetalFan (2 Okt. 2012)

Der Capitano hört auf - Bundesliga - kicker online

Leider wurde ihm am Ende seiner Karriere von einigen Leuten übel mitgespielt!  :angry:


----------



## Otto34 (2 Okt. 2012)

Schade, dass nach der Verletzung kein wirkliches Comeback mehr geglückt ist.


----------



## Sachse (2 Okt. 2012)

das Ende ist wirklich mehr als unglücklich, aber ich war immer Stolz auf den letzten Star meines Heimatclubs CFC.

Auf das wir dich in irgendeiner Funktion im Fussball wieder sehen Michael :thumbup:


----------



## ralfkassel (2 Okt. 2012)

einer der besten fussballer der welt ,eine schande was der dfb mit ihm gemacht hat !!!


----------



## Tittelelli (3 Okt. 2012)

Einer der am meisten überschätzten Fußballer


----------



## Josef84 (3 Okt. 2012)

Machs gut Michael,für mich bist du der wahre capitano


----------



## Death Row (3 Okt. 2012)

Man kann nicht sagen, dass er in den letzten Jahren vom Glück gezeichnet war. Kein Titel mit Deutschland, dafür aber viele andere. Irgendwann hat man aber auch gemerkt, dass er schon sehr divenhaft agiert. So gesehen ist es schon besser so, dass er jetzt aufhört


----------



## Max100 (3 Okt. 2012)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Der Capitano hört auf - Bundesliga - kicker online
> 
> Leider wurde ihm am Ende seiner Karriere von einigen Leuten übel mitgespielt!  :angry:



Da stimme ich sehr zu:thumbup:


----------



## Tittelelli (3 Okt. 2012)

Der hat die Haare schön!!!!!


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Okt. 2012)

Es ist gut so denn seine Zeit war bereits seit ein paar Jahren einfach vorbei und er hat es auch nicht nötig seinen Namen weiter von einen Teil der Medien und Fans beschmutzen zu lassen. Obwohl ich immer irgendwie gehofft habe das er zu meinem Heimatclub Chemnitzer FC zurückkehrt und hier seine Karriere beendet wo sie begonnen hatte.

Zu seiner guten Zeit (ca. 2002 - 2008) war er definitiv einer der besten und wichtigsten Spieler in Deutschland. Vor allem seine wichtigen Tore möchte ich hervorheben wie etwa bei den Playoff-Spielen zur WM 2002 gegen die Ukraine als auch bei der WM selbst. Auch bei der WM im eigenen Land als auch bei der EM 2008 fand ich ihn gut und wichtig für das Team. Auf Vereinsebene war er natürlich auch erfolgreich.

Sicher war er nie ein Weltklassespieler aber er hatte Ausstrahlung und er machte viele wichtige Tore in entscheidenden Spielen. Vor allem jedoch hat man ihn angemerkt das er nie verlieren wollte, das ist eine Eigenschaft die mir bei vielen hoch gelobten Spielern heutzutage verloren geht.
Leider hat es nie ganz für die richtig großen Titel gereicht aber das liegt ja nicht nur an einer Person in der Mannschaftssportart Fußball! Mit ihm hatten wir aber wenigstens zwei Finalteilnahmen und somit die ganz große Chance. Dorthin müssen wir mit Lahm, Reus, Özil und Co. erstmal hinkommen! 


Lass es Dir gut gehen Micha und genieße nun die freie Zeit!


----------



## Punisher (3 Okt. 2012)

der am meisten überbewertete Spieler hört auf


----------



## AWF (3 Okt. 2012)

bin ja gespannt, bei welchem sender er "experte" wird^^


----------



## wiesel (4 Okt. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> Man kann nicht sagen, dass er in den letzten Jahren vom Glück gezeichnet war. Kein Titel mit Deutschland, dafür aber viele andere. Irgendwann hat man aber auch gemerkt, dass er schon sehr divenhaft agiert. So gesehen ist es schon besser so, dass er jetzt aufhört




War zwar ein sehr guter Spieler, aber immer überheblich bis hin zur Arroganz.

Mir wird er nicht fehlen.


----------



## wiesel (4 Okt. 2012)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Der Capitano hört auf - Bundesliga - kicker online
> 
> Leider wurde ihm am Ende seiner Karriere von einigen Leuten übel mitgespielt!  :angry:




Der arme Ballack. Passte halt bei Löw nicht mehr ins Konzept u. war auch besser ohne ihn.


----------



## Cairo137 (4 Okt. 2012)

War aufgrund seiner Generation deutlich überschätzt. Naja wenigstens hat er jetzt Zeit für was anderes


----------



## tommie3 (4 Okt. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> der am meisten überbewertete Spieler hört auf



Wusste gar nicht das Beckham in Rente geht!


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Okt. 2012)

wiesel schrieb:


> Passte halt bei Löw nicht mehr ins Konzept u. war auch besser ohne ihn.



Der große Erfolg gibt Löw natürlich absolut Recht!


----------



## schmalz (4 Okt. 2012)

Er kann stolz und glücklich zurückblicken, hat schließlich alles gewonnen......


----------



## helmuthelmut (5 Okt. 2012)

mittlerweile ein relikt aus einer anderen zeit


----------



## Tittelelli (5 Okt. 2012)

schmalz schrieb:


> Er kann stolz und glücklich zurückblicken, hat schließlich alles gewonnen......



Was denn? WM? EM? NICHTS DAVON!! Immer nur dabei


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Wurde ja uch langsam Zeit


----------



## Pepan (6 Okt. 2012)

holler1887 schrieb:


> Wurde ja uch langsam Zeit




Richtig, so richtig wollte ihn eh keiner, er hat sich ja nur noch durch durchgequält.


----------



## Hakunamatatatatt (7 Okt. 2012)

Hätte sich frühzeitig für die USA entscheiden sollen oder vor Leverkusen direkt aufhören müssen..


----------



## Jockel111 (8 Okt. 2012)

wenn man den richtigen Zeitpunkt verpasst wird es peinlich, das hätte er sich echt sparen können


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Okt. 2012)

Jockel111 schrieb:


> wenn man den richtigen Zeitpunkt verpasst wird es peinlich, das hätte er sich echt sparen können



Das stimmt zwar aber wer weiß schon was der richtige Zeitpunkt ist? Nachher weiß man immer alles besser!


----------



## rusty19 (8 Okt. 2012)

Gibt viele schlimmere, z.B. M.Schumacher, der hätte sich sein Comeback auch sparen können. Ballack hat am Ende einfach auch Pech mit seinen Verletzungen. jm2c


----------



## tommie3 (11 Okt. 2012)

Jetzt wird er ja den Trainerschein machen.Mal sehen wo der landet?


----------



## asdfgh123 (12 Okt. 2012)

Die Rückkehr nach Leverkusen war ein Fehler, nichtsdestotrotz ist er einer der verdientesten Nationalspieler überhaupt.


----------



## zepster (15 Okt. 2012)

Schade. Einer der ganz Großen des deutschen Fußballs.


----------



## Sky7 (16 Okt. 2012)

Mir tut es echt leid für ihn, einen richtigen Abschied hätte er schon verdient .


----------



## imogspielen (17 Okt. 2012)

Schade für ihn, aber vielleicht macht er als trainer auch ne gute figur


----------



## Saint87 (18 Okt. 2012)

Es war schon längst Zeit, er hätte mit Stil gehen können aber jetzt ist es zuspät!


----------



## Mitch01 (29 Okt. 2012)

ich bin auch der meinung. er hat den richtigen zeitpunkt zum aufhören schlicht verpasst. dann hätte er auch einen gebührenden abschied erhalten.


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Nov. 2012)

Laut einem Bericht der BILD ist Ballack nicht in der Lage 10000 Euro zu bezahlen, da er keine Einkünfte mehr hat- Ich schlage eine Spendenaktion im Fernsehen , mit Andrea Kiewel, vor um den armen Profifußballern zu helfen.


----------



## Tissa (20 Dez. 2012)

Schade drum, fand ihn immer großartig, Der Abgang, der ihm bereitet wurde ist eine Schande.


----------



## patrick86 (14 Juli 2013)

wechselt er jetzt nicht zu real? oder wars doch netto?


----------



## Koka1201 (17 Juli 2013)

Der soll weg.... Was will der noch??


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Juli 2013)

Koka1201 schrieb:


> Der soll weg.... Was will der noch??



Der ist doch schon längst weg!


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Schade, dass die schweren Verletzungen am Ende der Karriere zu diesem Schluss geführt haben. Er war einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsspieler!

:thx: MB13


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

echt schade


----------



## Mickykatze (18 Okt. 2014)

:thx: War eine lange Zeit


----------

